# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست جالب از معادله درجه دوم(آمادگی آزمون)

## jarvis

سلام و درود!
تستی از معادله درجه دوم و روابط ریشه برای مرور مبحث آزمون. اگر دوستان همراهی کنند ان شاءالله مرور کاملی خواهیم کرد.

----------


## srh

> سلام و درود!
> تستی از معادله درجه دوم و روابط ریشه برای مرور مبحث آزمون. اگر دوستان همراهی کنند ان شاءالله مرور کاملی خواهیم کرد.



*فقط میدونم که شایدم غلط باشه که ریشه دومش رادیکال دو منهای دو هستش

من توی ریاضی معادله ام خوب نیست تمرینم نکردم شاید این دو روز با کمک شما و اموخته های پارسال بتونم کاری بکنم
*

----------


## Qazale

:Yahoo (94): 3تا سوال قشنگ!
1.منحنی y=(x-1)(x2-ax+a)1 محور xها رافقط در یک نقطه قطع میکند.aکدام است؟
a>4          a<0              0<a<4              -4<a<0

----------


## jarvis

> *فقط میدونم که شایدم غلط باشه که ریشه دومش رادیکال دو منهای دو هستش
> 
> من توی ریاضی معادله ام خوب نیست تمرینم نکردم شاید این دو روز با کمک شما و اموخته های پارسال بتونم کاری بکنم
> *


استدلالت درسته حل کن سوالو در پاسخش یک توضیح مفصل از این بخش ارائه میدم.



> 3تا سوال قشنگ!
> 1.منحنی y=(x-1)(x2-ax+a)1 محور xها رافقط در یک نقطه قطع میکند.aکدام است؟
> a>4          a<0              0<a<4              -4<a<0


سوالو حل کردی؟! :Yahoo (101): 
الان اینو حل کنیم؟

----------


## Qazale

2.به ازای کدام مجموعه مقادیر aمنحنی به معادلهy=(0.5x+a)(x^2-4)1  به محور xها در یک نقطه مماس است؟
 1.{ }                              2.{1}            3.{1,1-}                4.{2,2-}

----------


## Qazale

> استدلالت درسته حل کن سوالو در پاسخش یک توضیح مفصل از این بخش ارائه میدم.
> 
> سوالو حل کردی؟!
> الان اینو حل کنیم؟


 :Yahoo (94): نه  :Yahoo (4): ی سوال دیگه هم همین تیپی دیده بودم صبر کنید پیداش کنم....

----------


## Qazale

اگر a,Bریشه های معادله x2-3x+1=0فرض شوند حاصل 
?B/B+a/a

----------


## Qazale

صفحه کیبوردم رادیکال نداشت   /  رو بخونید رادیکال+این تیپ سوال رو بلد نیستم حل کنم+جواباش رو هم ندارم.... :Yahoo (50): 
درباره این سوال حتما توضیح بدید لطفا :Yahoo (19):

----------


## jarvis

> 3تا سوال قشنگ!
> 1.منحنی y=(x-1)(x2-ax+a)1 محور xها رافقط در یک نقطه قطع میکند.aکدام است؟
> a>4          a<0              0<a<4              -4<a<0


میشه گزینه دو بین صفر و چهار



> 2.به ازای کدام مجموعه مقادیر aمنحنی ب معادله   به محور xها در یک نقطه مماس است؟
>  1.{ }                              2.{1}            3.{1,1-}                4.{2,2-}


منحنی ب کو؟



> اگر a,Bریشه های معادله x2-3x+1=0فرض شوند حاصل 
> ?B/B+a/a


میشه دو a/a و b/b هردو میشن یک مجموعشونم دوه!

----------


## newpath

> سلام و درود!
> تستی از معادله درجه دوم و روابط ریشه برای مرور مبحث آزمون. اگر دوستان همراهی کنند ان شاءالله مرور کاملی خواهیم کرد.


گزینه d

----------


## Qazale

> میشه گزینه دو بین صفر و چهار
> 
> منحنی ب کو؟y={0/5X+a)(X2-4)یادم رفته بود بنویسمجواب تست اولی و دومی رو بلدم آخری رو بگید لطفامرسی
> 
> میشه دو a/a و b/b هردو میشن یک مجموعشونم دوه!


چی؟
فکر کنم جوابش بشه 2/5ها!

----------


## Qazale

:Yahoo (39): میشه جواب تشریحیتون رو بنویسید لطفا؟

----------


## jarvis

> چی؟
> فکر کنم جوابش بشه 2/5ها!


آخری فکر کردم/ منظورت تقسیمه!! بعدا فهمیدم رادیکال منظورته. اینم پاسخ تشریحی:

----------


## jarvis

> میشه جواب تشریحیتون رو بنویسید لطفا؟


منحنی ب رو درست و حسابی برام بنویس اونم حل کنم

----------


## Qazale

:Yahoo (94): من منظورم تیپ سوالات مثل سوال سوم خودم و سوال شما بود :Yahoo (112): مرسی که زحمت کشیدید
الان یاد گرفتم ممنون :Yahoo (1): 
....داخل نقل قول گفتم منحنی رو :Yahoo (94): y=(0.5X2+a)(X2-4(

----------


## Qazale

> منحنی ب رو درست و حسابی برام بنویس اونم حل کنم


میشه گزینه 3....آسونه

----------


## srh

> من منظورم تیپ سوالات مثل سوال سوم خودم و سوال شما بودمرسی که زحمت کشیدید
> الان یاد گرفتم ممنون
> ....داخل نقل قول گفتم منحنی روy=(0.5X2+a)(X2-4(


خواهشا زیر دیپلم حرف بزنید  منم بفهمم 

امادگی ازمون برا ریاضیاست یا برا تجربیا ؟؟؟
اعتراض دارم

----------


## jarvis

> خواهشا زیر دیپلم حرف بزنید  منم بفهمم 
> 
> امادگی ازمون برا ریاضیاست یا برا تجربیا ؟؟؟
> اعتراض دارم


همه! مبحث مشترکیه البته سوالش یکم سخت بود

----------


## jarvis

> میشه گزینه 3....آسونه


من با این سوال مشکل دارم! بنابراین یا شما سوالو برا من اشتباه نوشتی یا من اشتباه کردم که اولیه محتمل تره!!!(اعتماد به سقفو حال میکنی :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## jarvis

در پی استقبال گسترده شما جواب سوال قرار داده می شود  :10:  :8:  :17:

----------


## srh

> در پی استقبال گسترده شما جواب سوال قرار داده می شود


اوکی یکم ذهنم تنبل شده یادم رفت برا از بین بردن رادیکال میتونستم از جواب مجذور بگیرم 

داداش همینطور تا جمعه پیش برید منم اگه سوال خوبی دیدم میزارم فقط رشته ریاضیا سوال عجیب نذارن من استرس میگیردم  :Yahoo (94):  فکر میکنم بلد نیستم  :Yahoo (83): 

ممنون قلمتان مستدام

----------


## newpath

سوال اول راه حل ساده ترم داره و احتیاجی به دونستن نکته نیس

----------


## jarvis

> سوال اول راه حل ساده ترم داره و احتیاجی به دونستن نکته نیس


بفرمائید لطفا

----------


## newpath

> بفرمائید لطفا


منظورم از ساده یعنی بدون نکته ( البته نکته خوبیه که وقتی ضرایب معادله گویا باشه و ریشش گنگ و ... ولی اگرم نمیدونستی این نکته رو ) .. راه حلتو دیدم قسمت دومو من یجور دیگه ساده کردم که خیلی فرق چندانی نداره .. از  رادیکال آلفا بتا فاکتور گرفتم  ..
 و واسه قسمت اول .. ریشه معادله درجه دو در صورتی که دو ریشه داشته باشه بصورت  همون منفی بی +_ رادیکال دلتا بروی 2a مساوی ریشه داده شده مسله قرار میدی و با یه حدس ساده میشه فهمید a=1 و b=-4 و دلتا هم 8 ... دلتا هم که میدونیم چی میشه براحتی c بدست میاد

----------


## jarvis

> منظورم از ساده یعنی بدون نکته ( البته نکته خوبیه که وقتی ضرایب معادله گویا باشه و ریشش گنگ و ... ولی اگرم نمیدونستی این نکته رو ) .. راه حلتو دیدم قسمت دومو من یجور دیگه ساده کردم که خیلی فرق چندانی نداره .. از  رادیکال آلفا بتا فاکتور گرفتم  ..
>  و واسه قسمت اول .. ریشه معادله درجه دو در صورتی که دو ریشه داشته باشه بصورت  همون منفی بی +_ رادیکال دلتا بروی 2a مساوی ریشه داده شده مسله قرار میدی و با یه حدس ساده میشه فهمید a=1 و b=-4 و دلتا هم 8 ... دلتا هم که میدونیم چی میشه براحتی c بدست میاد


ممنون، البته چیزی که تو پاسخ گفتم زیادم نکته خاصی نیست و دانش آموزی که درسو خونده باشه میتونه به راحتی حدس بزنه. در مورد استفاده از فرمول دلتا برای پیدا کردن ضرایب هم نوشتن تو پاسخ تشریحی که گذاشتم ممکن بود برخی از دوستان رو سردرگم کنه به همین خاطر گفتم یه نکته است بلد باشید.
ساده کردن اون عبارتم که روش شما خیلی عالیه حرفی درش نیست.

----------


## newpath

> ممنون، البته چیزی که تو پاسخ گفتم زیادم نکته خاصی نیست و دانش آموزی که درسو خونده باشه میتونه به راحتی حدس بزنه. در مورد استفاده از فرمول دلتا برای پیدا کردن ضرایب هم نوشتن تو پاسخ تشریحی که گذاشتم ممکن بود برخی از دوستان رو سردرگم کنه به همین خاطر گفتم یه نکته است بلد باشید.
> ساده کردن اون عبارتم که روش شما خیلی عالیه حرفی درش نیست.


پیر شدیم دیگه نکات یادمون رفته

----------


## srh

> پیر شدیم دیگه نکات یادمون رفته


اخي  :Yahoo (2):  خخخ 

ميگم دوستان بيشتر تست بزاريد لطفا مستفيض بشيم 
ممنون

----------


## newpath

> اخي  خخخ 
> 
> ميگم دوستان بيشتر تست بزاريد لطفا مستفيض بشيم 
> ممنون


ریشه معادله درجه 3 بدردتون میخوره ؟

----------


## srh

> ریشه معادله درجه 3 بدردتون میخوره ؟


هر چي كه به درد كنكور تجربي بخوره رو بزاريد 
ممنون

----------


## newpath

نمیدونم بدرد بخوره یا نه واسه تجربی .. موقعی که خودمم کنکور ریاضی داشتم فقط تو کتاب ماشاا.. رضوی نکته حل دقیقشونو آورده بود ..
x^3+x+1=0

----------


## T!G3R

سلام داداش 
فکر میکنم گزینه D باشه
چون به گزینه D رسیدم!
درسته جوابم؟؟!!! :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## srh

> سلام داداش 
> فکر میکنم گزینه D باشه
> چون به گزینه D رسیدم!
> درسته جوابم؟؟!!!


خخخ يك سال گذشت 
اره گزينه دي ميشه جوابشم توي صفحه قبل گذاشته شد

----------


## jarvis

> سلام داداش 
> فکر میکنم گزینه D باشه
> چون به گزینه D رسیدم!
> درسته جوابم؟؟!!!


کاملا

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام و درود!
> تستی از معادله درجه دوم و روابط ریشه برای مرور مبحث آزمون. اگر دوستان همراهی کنند ان شاءالله مرور کاملی خواهیم کرد.
> 
> فایل پیوست 44858


چون ضرایب گویا هستن پس حاصلصرب و مجموع روشه ها گویاس. این ایجاب میکنه که ریشه دیگه 2 منهای رادیکال دو باشه. پس مجموع ریشه ها چهاره و صربشون 2.
عبارت خواسته شده رو میشه ب صورت جزر حاصلضرب در مجموع جز ریشه ها نوشت. مجموع جز ریشه ها هم ب صورت جزره، مجموع ریشه ها بعلاوه دو برابر جزر حاصلضرب ریشه ها نوشت. تمام

برای اثبات اینکه ریشه دیگه فقط 2 منهای رادیکال دو میتونه باشه، فرص کنید ریشه دیگه x بزافه "y رادیکال دو". حالت دیگه ای ب مجموع و حاصلضرب گویا منجر نمیشه. با ی محاسبه سر انگشتی x و y به ترتیب دو و منهای یک بدست میاد.

----------


## miladkh1375

> در پی استقبال گسترده شما جواب سوال قرار داده می شود 
> 
> فایل پیوست 44869


ووو ک میره اینهمه راهوووووو...جوابش خیلی کمتر از این حرفاس

----------


## jarvis

> ووو ک میره اینهمه راهوووووو...جوابش خیلی کمتر از این حرفاس


متاسفانه دوستان با واژه منحط پاسخ تشریحی آشنایی ندارند!!
حالا شما راهتو بگو بقیه هم یاد بگیرند

----------


## Phenotype_2

> متاسفانه دوستان با واژه منحط پاسخ تشریحی آشنایی ندارند!!
> حالا شما راهتو بگو بقیه هم یاد بگیرند


پاسخ تشریحی به معنی پاسخ طولانی نیست. اون قسمت ک میخاستی عبارت خاسته شده رو بر حسب مجموع و حاصلضرب ریشه ها بنویسی خوب عمل نکردی یا هر کس دیگه ای که حلش کرده. قبول کن!

----------


## jarvis

> پاسخ تشریحی به معنی پاسخ طولانی نیست. اون قسمت ک میخاستی عبارت خاسته شده رو بر حسب مجموع و حاصلضرب ریشه ها بنویسی خوب عمل نکردی یا هر کس دیگه ای که حلش کرده. قبول کن!


شگفتا؛ شما بازم نظریه دادی؟!
پاسخ تشریحی به معنی پاسخ طولانی نیست ولی نمونه ای مثل پاسخ شما هم پاسخ نیست! در مورد حساب کردن اون عبارت هم درسته راه های خیلی بهتری هست از به توان رسوندن ولی بنده برای اونطوری نوشتن یک دلیل داشتم اونهم مرور مطالب و فرمول های مهمی که در این نوع سوالات وجود داره(تو پاسخ غزاله هم همین رویه رو تکرار کردم)اصلا در ابتدا یه پاسخ طویل نوشتم که جزء به جزء سوال و فرمول هاش رو با اثبات توضیح می داد(خوب شد اونو نزاشتم مگر نه اعدامم میکردین!)نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که حل این سوال کمترین اهمیت رو داره مهم برای من این بود که یه جوری مطلبو تکرار کنم تا یک یادآوری تو ذهن دوستام رخ بده.
راستی دیگه تیکه ننداز مطمئن باش از اینی که تا حالا دیدی خیلی بیشتر بلدم احتیاجی هم به اثبات خودم تو فضای مجازی به شما یا هیچ کس دیگه ای هم ندارم.
شد؟

----------


## par.rah

سریع ترین راه :Yahoo (1): 

وقتی یه جواب شده 2+رادیکال2
جواب بعدی 2 منهای رادیکال 2 هست!

به فرمول حل معادله به روش دلتا توجه کن! به سادگی حل میشه!

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شگفتا؛ شما بازم نظریه دادی؟!
> پاسخ تشریحی به معنی پاسخ طولانی نیست ولی نمونه ای مثل پاسخ شما هم پاسخ نیست! در مورد حساب کردن اون عبارت هم درسته راه های خیلی بهتری هست از به توان رسوندن ولی بنده برای اونطوری نوشتن یک دلیل داشتم اونهم مرور مطالب و فرمول های مهمی که در این نوع سوالات وجود داره(تو پاسخ غزاله هم همین رویه رو تکرار کردم)اصلا در ابتدا یه پاسخ طویل نوشتم که جزء به جزء سوال و فرمول هاش رو با اثبات توضیح می داد(خوب شد اونو نزاشتم مگر نه اعدامم میکردین!)نکته ای که وجود داره اینه که حل این سوال کمترین اهمیت رو داره مهم برای من این بود که یه جوری مطلبو تکرار کنم تا یک یادآوری تو ذهن دوستام رخ بده.
> راستی دیگه تیکه ننداز مطمئن باش از اینی که تا حالا دیدی خیلی بیشتر بلدم احتیاجی هم به اثبات خودم تو فضای مجازی به شما یا هیچ کس دیگه ای هم ندارم.
> شد؟


خوب این مشکل من نیست ک شما فرق "جزر مجموع" و. "مجموع جزها" رو نمیدونین. یا متوحه برابر بودن جزر حاصلضرب  و حاصلضرب جزها نیستین. من از این عبارتهای توصیفی زیاد استفاده میکنم. 

درضمن کله من انباری نیست که پرش کنم از داده هاییی ک به دردم نمیخوره. من اصلا یادم نمیاد قبلا با هم حرف زده باشیم. پس چیزی رو ن به غرض میتونم گفته باشم ن براوردی کردم از حجم دانشت، که اصلا هم مهم نیست چقت میدونی.  چیزی که مهمه اینکه مسله رو خوب حل کردی ولی محاسبات رو کمی پیچوندی. در حر حال... به دل نگیر داداش گلم. تو عزیز دلی اگه توی محاسبه انقت رادیکالها رو گره نمیزدی به هم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

> خوب این مشکل من نیست ک شما فرق "جزر مجموع" و. "مجموع جزها" رو نمیدونین. یا متوحه برابر بودن جزر حاصلضرب  و حاصلضرب جزها نیستین. من از این عبارتهای توصیفی زیاد استفاده میکنم. 
> 
> درضمن کله من انباری نیست که پرش کنم از داده هاییی ک به دردم نمیخوره. من اصلا یادم نمیاد قبلا با هم حرف زده باشیم. پس چیزی رو ن به غرض میتونم گفته باشم ن براوردی کردم از حجم دانشت، که اصلا هم مهم نیست چقت میدونی.  چیزی که مهمه اینکه مسله رو خوب حل کردی ولی محاسبات رو کمی پیچوندی. در حر حال... به دل نگیر داداش گلم. تو عزیز دلی اگه توی محاسبه انقت رادیکالها رو گره نمیزدی به هم


شما راه حل تستیشم بزار :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> شما راه حل تستیشم بزار


با راه حل مسله کار ندارم. دوستمون از ی نکته استفاده کرد که ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه بدون اینکه اشاره بکنه ب اینکه چرا. حتی متوجه نبود دلیل اینکه ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه گویا بودن ضرایب معادله ست. قطعا  ی نکته حفظه که اگه ی ریشه آ منهای رادیکال بی باشه ریشه دیگه آ بعلاوه رادیکال بی میشه، در حالی که هنیشه اینحوری نیست؟ میخای من 900 تا معادله بگم که ی ریشه دو بزافه رادیکال دو باشه و ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دو نباشه؟ 

"ایکس به توان دو، منهای، دو ایکس منهای رادیکال دو ایکس. این معادله ی ریشش صفره ی ریشه دیگه دو بزافه رادیکال دو.

پس هر معادله از الزاما دو ریشه متمم نداره.

کسی به واژه "گویا" دقت نکرد و نگفت چرا گویا بودن باعث میشه ریشه ها متمم هم باشن. در حالی که به راحتی دستور دلتا نشون میده دلیلش چیه. ده جور میشه دلیلش رو توضیح داد، اصلا میشه بدون اینکه بدونیم ریشه دیگه جی بوده معادله درجه دوم رو باز سازی کنیم.

بدون اینکه از کلیت مسله کم بشه آ رو یک فرض کنید. تقسیم کردن ی برابری به آ، ریشه ها رو تغییر نمیده. خب پس از شر آ خلاص شدیم.


 ریشه ها، منهای بی بعلاوه و منهای دلتا تقسیم بر دو آ هستن. چون آ، بی و سی گویا هستن پس منهای بی تقسیم بر دو آ قسمت گویای یکی از ریشه هاست. چون قسمت گویای یکی از ریشه ها 2 ه پس بی باید منهای چهار باشه. میمونه تعیین سی. چون قسمت گنگ یکی از ریشه ها رادیکال دوه پس رادیکال دلتا باید دو راادیکال دو باشه. از اینجا نتیجه میگیریم که سی میشه 2. من بی و سی رو بدون اینکه نکته ای کنکوری بدونم فقط از روی دستور دلتا با ی استدلال خیلی ساده، هرچند ممکنه به نظر خیلیا پیچیده باشه، بدست اوردم. حالا که بی و سی رو داریم مجموع و حاصلضرب ریشه ها رو داریم و میتونیم عبارت خاسته شده رو بر حسب مجموع و حاصلضرب ریشه ها بنویسیم.

اولن که زیبایی مسله توی ربط دادن گویا بودن ضرایب معادله به پارامترهای بی و سیه که  شما این کارو نکردید. شما همه جیز رو حفظ میکنید. ارتباط ها رو نمیبینید. نیاز به نکته کنکوری نداریم. اگه هم داریم اقلا اینجا رابجه مفاهیم و دلایل باید حرف بزنیم.

بزگریم... من گفتم دوستمون کمی رادیکالها رو گره زد. با اینکه چ نکته کنکوری رو بکار برد کاری ندارم.

----------


## jarvis

> خوب این مشکل من نیست ک شما فرق "جزر مجموع" و. "مجموع جزها" رو نمیدونین. یا متوحه برابر بودن جزر حاصلضرب  و حاصلضرب جزها نیستین. من از این عبارتهای توصیفی زیاد استفاده میکنم. 
> 
> درضمن کله من انباری نیست که پرش کنم از داده هاییی ک به دردم نمیخوره. من اصلا یادم نمیاد قبلا با هم حرف زده باشیم. پس چیزی رو ن به غرض میتونم گفته باشم ن براوردی کردم از حجم دانشت، که اصلا هم مهم نیست چقت میدونی.  چیزی که مهمه اینکه مسله رو خوب حل کردی ولی محاسبات رو کمی پیچوندی. در حر حال... به دل نگیر داداش گلم. تو عزیز دلی اگه توی محاسبه انقت رادیکالها رو گره نمیزدی به هم


عزیزم من فرق جذر مجموع و مجموع جذر ها رو میدونم!!! متوجه برابری هم هستم؛ قبلا هم گفتم کارت درسته ازت خوشم میاد
البته با هم خیلی حرف زدیم اونموقع اسمت ولگرد بود(ازون حرفا بود هااا!) یکم بهم برخورد گفتی خودت یا هرکسی حل کرده.
بله ذهن من هم انباری نیست ولی بستگی داره برای چه هدفی داری مینویسی.راه های رسیدن به جواب به عدد آدم هاست و قطعا هر گلی بوی خودشو میده(دیدی؟ ادبیاتمم خوبه خخخخ) به هرحال هدفم فقط کمک بود. از دوستان هم میخوام اگه روش یا روش های بهتری به ذهنشون میرسه بگن.
راستی شما هم ناراحت نشی داداش گلم؛خودم یکم دلم گرفته بود سر شما خالی کردم!

----------


## Phenotype_2

ی کار دیگه میکنیم...
معادله داده شده رو به آ تقسیم کنید تا ضریب ایکس دو بشه 1. این کار ریشه ها رو تغییر میده. چون یکی از ریشه ها دو بزافه رادیکال دوه پس باید توی معادله صدق کنه. توی معادله صدقش بدید.

تمام... آ و بی رو حساب کردیم.
دیگه ساده تر از این؟

----------


## par.rah

> با راه حل مسله کار ندارم. دوستمون از ی نکته استفاده کرد که ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه بدون اینکه اشاره بکنه ب اینکه چرا. حتی متوجه نبود دلیل اینکه ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه گویا بودن ضرایب معادله ست. قطعا  ی نکته حفظه که اگه ی ریشه آ منهای رادیکال بی باشه ریشه دیگه آ بعلاوه رادیکال بی میشه، در حالی که هنیشه اینحوری نیست؟ میخای من 900 تا معادله بگم که ی ریشه دو بزافه رادیکال دو باشه و ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دو نباشه؟ 
> 
> "ایکس به توان دو، منهای، دو ایکس منهای رادیکال دو ایکس. این معادله ی ریشش صفره ی ریشه دیگه دو بزافه رادیکال دو.
> 
> پس هر معادله از الزاما دو ریشه متمم نداره.
> 
> کسی به واژه "گویا" دقت نکرد و نگفت چرا گویا بودن باعث میشه ریشه ها متمم هم باشن. در حالی که به راحتی دستور دلتا نشون میده دلیلش چیه. ده جور میشه دلیلش رو توضیح داد، اصلا میشه بدون اینکه بدونیم ریشه دیگه جی بوده معادله درجه دوم رو باز سازی کنیم.
> 
> بدون اینکه از کلیت مسله کم بشه آ رو یک فرض کنید. تقسیم کردن ی برابری به آ، ریشه ها رو تغییر نمیده. خب پس از شر آ خلاص شدیم.
> ...


عزیزم، خود درگیری داری؟؟؟

----------


## jarvis



----------


## newpath

> ی کار دیگه میکنیم...
> معادله داده شده رو به آ تقسیم کنید تا ضریب ایکس دو بشه 1. این کار ریشه ها رو تغییر میده. چون یکی از ریشه ها دو بزافه رادیکال دوه پس باید توی معادله صدق کنه. توی معادله صدقش بدید.
> 
> تمام... آ و بی رو حساب کردیم.


راه حلت  علاوه بر نامفهوم بودن اشتباهم بود !!! اینکه گفتی  بدون تغییر کلیت مسیله آ رو یک فرض کنیم اشتباست .. ریشه ها عوض میشن 
میتونی به راه حل خودم رجوع کنی در پستایه قبلی

----------


## Phenotype_2

حیفه که ی راه حل زیبا رو به ی نکته کنکوری مسخره ترجیح میدید. نکاتی که ب زودی فراموش میکنید و احتمال اینکه سر جلسه بتونید بکارشون ببرید خیلیزیاد  نیست.

من دیگه توی بحثهای ریاضیتون شرکت نمیکنم  :Yahoo (1): 
نکته حفظ کنید و مسله حل کنید و لذت ببرید  :Yahoo (94): 
اوف... چ حالی...

ولی واسه ی لحظه ب زیبایی حل من توجه کنید. نه نکته ای ن چیزی. فقط دستور دلتا.
راه حل دومم که عالی بود. تنها جیزی که لازم داشتیم چنتا قاعده از جبر اعداد، تعریف ریشه و کمی استدلال ساده بود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## jarvis

> با راه حل مسله کار ندارم. دوستمون از ی نکته استفاده کرد که ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه بدون اینکه اشاره بکنه ب اینکه چرا. حتی متوجه نبود دلیل اینکه ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دوه گویا بودن ضرایب معادله ست. قطعا  ی نکته حفظه که اگه ی ریشه آ منهای رادیکال بی باشه ریشه دیگه آ بعلاوه رادیکال بی میشه، در حالی که هنیشه اینحوری نیست؟ میخای من 900 تا معادله بگم که ی ریشه دو بزافه رادیکال دو باشه و ریشه دیگه دو منهای رادیکال دو نباشه؟ 
> 
> "ایکس به توان دو، منهای، دو ایکس منهای رادیکال دو ایکس. این معادله ی ریشش صفره ی ریشه دیگه دو بزافه رادیکال دو.
> 
> پس هر معادله از الزاما دو ریشه متمم نداره.
> 
> کسی به واژه "گویا" دقت نکرد و نگفت چرا گویا بودن باعث میشه ریشه ها متمم هم باشن. در حالی که به راحتی دستور دلتا نشون میده دلیلش چیه. ده جور میشه دلیلش رو توضیح داد، اصلا میشه بدون اینکه بدونیم ریشه دیگه جی بوده معادله درجه دوم رو باز سازی کنیم.
> 
> بدون اینکه از کلیت مسله کم بشه آ رو یک فرض کنید. تقسیم کردن ی برابری به آ، ریشه ها رو تغییر نمیده. خب پس از شر آ خلاص شدیم.
> ...





> عزیزم، خود درگیری داری؟؟؟


آقا من بگم غلط کردم شما رضایت میدی؟؟؟!!!
به خدا برای آقا سیاوشم گفتم اومدم توضیح بدم نکته از کجا اومده حتی نوشتمش بعدا گفتم بچه ها سردر گم میشن همینطور بگم نکته بهتره! یه تاپیک دیگه هم همینطوری شد با حضور دوستمون! آقا چند تا سوال دیگه هم مطرح شده برو اونارو تشریح کن چه میدونم دین و زندگیتو بخون یا هرچی! بابا مفهومی، معلم ، باسواد، اند اختصاصی دست بردار.
میای یه حرکتی بزنی خوب و بد میریزن سرت که تا عمر داری تکون نخوری!آقا من پرچم سفیدم بالاست(صلح)
 @siavash123

----------


## Phenotype_2

> راه حلت  علاوه بر نامفهوم بودن اشتباهم بود !!! اینکه گفتی  بدون تغییر کلیت مسیله آ رو یک فرض کنیم اشتباست .. ریشه ها عوض میشن 
> میتونی به راه حل خودم رجوع کنی در پستایه قبلی


وای فاجعه هستی تو.
باور کن ی تساوی
نه با اضافه یا کم کردن ی عدد 
نه با ضرب یا تقسیم بر ی عدد، بجز صفر
نه با مشتق گیری
نه انتگرال گیری
نه اینورس گیری
باز ب ی تساوی میرسه.
تقسیم کردن ب آ ریشه ها رو عوض نمیکنه.

بزگریم اقا... شما راه خودتو برو... منم راه خدمو. ببخشید شرکت کردم توی بحثتون.

----------


## newpath

> وای فاجعه هستی تو.
> باور کن ی تساوی
> نه با اضافه یا کم کردن ی عدد 
> نه با ضرب یا تقسیم بر ی عدد، بجز صفر
> نه با مشتق گیری
> نه انتگرال گیری
> نه اینورس گیری
> باز ب ی تساوی میرسه.
> تقسیم کردن ب آ ریشه ها رو عوض نمیکنه.
> ...


ببین تو همینجوری آ رو گفتی یک میگیرم (تو اون پست طویل اولیت ..بعد فهمیدی اشتباه کردی عوضش کردی تو اون پستی که نقل قول زدم )... عقل سلیم داشته باشی میفهمی اشتباهه !!! در کل نحوه برخوردت منو یاد یکی از دوستایه صمیمیم میندازه .. تا حدودی درسش خوبه ولی خیلی جو میده تو حرفاش آدم فکر میکنه چیزی بارش نیست .. شما هم درست بد نیست ولی اینقد چرتو پرت میگی تحویلت نمیگیرن

----------


## Phenotype_2

من هرگز هیچ جای هیچ بحث ریاضی ای اشتباه نکردم توی این انجمن.
من اینکه نمیفهمی من چی میگم بخشیش از ضعف خودته بخشیشم شاید از استدلاهایی باشه که واسه تو سنگینن.

عقل سلیم... خخخ. 
آ رو یک نگیر شما. ولش کن اون آ رو. نکته خودت رو برو.

----------


## Phenotype_2

من هرگز هیچ جای هیچ بحث ریاضی ای اشتباه نکردم توی این انجمن.
من اینکه نمیفهمی من چی میگم بخشیش از ضعف خودته بخشیشم شاید از استدلاهایی باشه که واسه تو سنگینن.

عقل سلیم... خخخ. 
آ رو یک نگیر شما. ولش کن اون آ رو. نکته خودت رو برو.

----------


## par.rah

> آقا من بگم غلط کردم شما رضایت میدی؟؟؟!!!
> به خدا برای آقا سیاوشم گفتم اومدم توضیح بدم نکته از کجا اومده حتی نوشتمش بعدا گفتم بچه ها سردر گم میشن همینطور بگم نکته بهتره! یه تاپیک دیگه هم همینطوری شد با حضور دوستمون! آقا چند تا سوال دیگه هم مطرح شده برو اونارو تشریح کن چه میدونم دین و زندگیتو بخون یا هرچی! بابا مفهومی، معلم ، باسواد، اند اختصاصی دست بردار.
> میای یه حرکتی بزنی خوب و بد میریزن سرت که تا عمر داری تکون نخوری!آقا من پرچم سفیدم بالاست(صلح)
>  @siavash123


شما نبودی، leftbehind رو گفتم که خود درگیری داره
من منظورم

----------


## newpath

> من هرگز هیچ جای هیچ بحث ریاضی ای اشتباه نکردم توی این انجمن.
> من اینکه نمیفهمی من چی میگم بخشیش از ضعف خودته بخشیشم شاید از استدلاهایی باشه که واسه تو سنگینن.
> 
> عقل سلیم... خخخ. 
> آ رو یک نگیر شما. ولش کن اون آ رو. نکته خودت رو برو.


اینکه طرفینو تقسیم بر آ کنی با آ رو یک فرض کنی فرق داره .. احتمالا میخواستی بگی معادله رو تقسیم بر آ میکنیم و ضریب ایکس یک میشه .. راه حل کلا جالبی نبود .. به راه حل خودم رجوع کن هیچ نکته ایم استفاده نشده درش ... یه مقاله روانشناسی خوندم در مورد افرادی که به تواناییا خودشون شک دارن .. یکی از ویژگی هاشون پریدن به بقیس .. نشون دهنده ضعف اعتماد بنفسه ... میشه بدون گزاف گوییم منظورو رسوند .. البته هدف شما از اول ضایع کردن بچه هایه بنده خدا بود .. ولی غافل از اینکه دست بالایه دست زیاد هست
پ .ن : باور کنید همه اهوازیا اینجور نیستن بچه ها ، منم اهوازیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## jarvis

> شما نبودی، leftbehind رو گفتم که خود درگیری داره
> من منظورم


میدونم منم منظورم این بود که متوجه ایشون بشید که همه جا گیر میده

----------


## amin278

s=جمع ریشه 
p =ضرب 
در ضمن بیدهیست که اعمال دو عدد گویا نسبت هم عددی گویاست پس:

----------


## jarvis

> s=جمع ریشه 
> p =ضرب 
> در ضمن بیدهیست که اعمال دو عدد گویا نسبت هم عددی گویاست پس:


آقا این یارو دیوونمون کرد و گرنه قضیه انقدر پیچیده نبود.

----------


## amin278

> آقا این یارو دیوونمون کرد و گرنه قضیه انقدر پیچیده نبود.


البته هرکس تو حل مسئله استدلال های خودش رو داره
بخاطر همین هم اکثر کلاس های کنکور مخصوصا تو ریاضی و فیزیک چندان وابگو نیست
ایشون هم سطح علمیشون خوبه ولی احساس میکنم دوست داره مسئله رو از همه ی جوانب تحلیل کنن که اینکاشون وقت گیره و تو کنکور اذیتشون میکنه

----------


## srh

> البته هرکس تو حل مسئله استدلال های خودش رو داره
> بخاطر همین هم اکثر کلاس های کنکور مخصوصا تو ریاضی و فیزیک چندان وابگو نیست
> ایشون هم سطح علمیشون خوبه ولی احساس میکنم دوست داره مسئله رو از همه ی جوانب تحلیل کنن که اینکاشون وقت گیره و تو کنکور اذیتشون میکنه


سوال: 
ببخشيد دوستان اين نرم افزار يا ورد يا هر چيزي كه بعضي از شما عزيزان براي جواب دادن رياضي و فيزيك استفاده ميكنين اسمش چيه ؟

----------


## newpath

> سوال: 
> ببخشيد دوستان اين نرم افزار يا ورد يا هر چيزي كه بعضي از شما عزيزان براي جواب دادن رياضي و فيزيك استفاده ميكنين اسمش چيه ؟


ورد استفاده کن بعد پی دی افش کن با فاکسیت *** ازش عکس بگیر که با کیفیت باشه بعد تو پینت کپیش کن .. البته میشه از وردم پرینت اسکرین بگیری تو پینت کپیش کنی.... کسی راه حل ساده تری داره بگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

کتاب رو ی دور دینه بخون... ادماییه که ب تواناییهاشون ایمان ندارن گوشه گیر و کم حرفن.. ترس از حرف زدن دارن ک مبدا اشتباه کنن.
دست بالا دستی ک گفتب رو دوست داشتم.

----------


## jarvis

> کتاب رو ی دور دینه بخون... ادماییه که ب تواناییهاشون ایمان ندارن گوشه گیر و کم حرفن.. ترس از حرف زدن دارن ک مبدا اشتباه کنن.
> دست بالا دستی ک گفتب رو دوست داشتم.


عزیزم چرا انقدر مغروری فکر میکنی فقط خودت بلدی؟
وا بده دیگه بسه.

----------


## srh

> ورد استفاده کن بعد پی دی افش کن با فاکسیت *** ازش عکس بگیر که با کیفیت باشه بعد تو پینت کپیش کن .. البته میشه از وردم پرینت اسکرین بگیری تو پینت کپیش کنی.... کسی راه حل ساده تری داره بگه


 :Yahoo (20):  پشيمون شدم

----------


## daniad

با مشتق گیری از دو طرف تساوی جواب ها الزاما یکسان نمیمونن 
اون مربوط به اتحاد هست یا تساوی همیشه درست

پ.ن: میشه چند تا سوال دیگه بزارید ؟

----------


## jarvis

> با مشتق گیری از دو طرف تساوی جواب ها الزاما یکسان نمیمونن 
> اون مربوط به اتحاد هست یا تساوی همیشه درست
> 
> پ.ن: میشه چند تا سوال دیگه بزارید ؟


جدی نگیر،الان قتل عامت میکنه!!!
چرا نشه؟ خودت شروع کن یه چیزی بزار ما ادامه بدیم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> البته هرکس تو حل مسئله استدلال های خودش رو داره
> بخاطر همین هم اکثر کلاس های کنکور مخصوصا تو ریاضی و فیزیک چندان وابگو نیست
> ایشون هم سطح علمیشون خوبه ولی احساس میکنم دوست داره مسئله رو از همه ی جوانب تحلیل کنن که اینکاشون وقت گیره و تو کنکور اذیتشون میکنه



سلام گل پسر


نمیدونم منو خطاب قرار دادی یا با کس دیگه ای بودی.
خب اینجا انجمنه و باید دلیلها رو بگم. تو کنکور مشکلی واسه من پیش نمیاد.
ولی واسه کسی ک نکته ها رو حفظه میش میاد. دو مشکل ب وجود میاد سر جلسه واسه کسی که نکته فقط حفظه.

اولا ک فک نمیکنم بتونه همه نکاتی ک حفظه رو به یاد بیاره. بعدشم حدود 20 تا سی درصد اخر رو با هیچ نکته ای نمیشه زد، اونم تو فشار و استرس ازمون. باید بتونی مسله رو استدلال کنی. درسته استدلال هر تست ی استدلال خیلی کوچیکه ولی فقط 1 دقیقه وقت داری ب استدلال حل برسی.
ی جمله غلط غلاط از ی کتاب روانشناسی که  قطعا نخوندتش میگه و احتمالا احساس میکنه خیلی قشنگ صحبت کرده و جواب منو داده. من بهش میگم طرفین معادله رو به آ تقسیم کن یا ی معادله در نظر بگیر که ضریب جمله ایکس دوش 1 باشه، ایشون نتیجه میگیره من به تواناییهام اعتماد ندارم. نتیجه میگیره من ب قصد تخریب شخصیت حرف زدم. 
در هر حال شخصیت منو با خود من اشتباه گرفته.

دستشم که بالای دست منه  :Yahoo (1): 
میترسم عزش

----------


## srh

سوال ١١٠ توضيح ساده و روون ميخوام ممنون

----------


## newpath

> سوال ١١٠ توضيح ساده و روون ميخوام ممنون


گزینه 3

----------


## srh

> گزینه 3


ممنون توضيح ؟؟

----------


## newpath

> ممنون توضيح ؟؟


خوب fx=ax+b  در نظر بگیر جایگذاری کن میشه fof=a^2x+ab+b 
a^2=9  پس a=3 و بی هم میشه 5/2
fx بدست میاد -1 جایگذاری کن حل میشه

----------


## srh

> خوب fx=ax+b  در نظر بگیر جایگذاری کن میشه fof=a^2x+ab+b 
> a^2=9  پس a=3 و بی هم میشه 5/2
> fx بدست میاد -1 جایگذاری کن حل میشه


درست حل كردي اما حواست به يه جايي نبود a:-3هم ميشه و ميتونيم يه معدله ديگه به دستش بياريم فقط جوابش ميشه ٢- كه تو گزينه ها نيست 
بازم ممنون

----------


## newpath

> درست حل كردي اما حواست به يه جايي نبود a:-3هم ميشه و ميتونيم يه معدله ديگه به دستش بياريم فقط جوابش ميشه ٢- كه تو گزينه ها نيست 
> بازم ممنون


حواسم بود  :Yahoo (4):  واسه رسیدن به جواب آ=3 رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## srh

> حواسم بود  واسه رسیدن به جواب آ=3 رو انتخاب کردم


اهوم ' خوب تست بزاريد شما هاهم ما مستفيض بشيم 
داداش سياوش دست به كار شو

----------


## jarvis

سوال دوم دیروز غزاله که یکم مشکل داشت:

----------


## newpath

> سوال دوم دیروز غزاله که یکم مشکل داشت:
> فایل پیوست 44911


0 و2 ?

----------


## Phenotype_2

> 0 و2 ?


صفر و مفی دو

----------


## newpath

> صفر و مفی دو


ریشه ایکس+- رادیکال 4 منهایه دو a

----------


## miladkh1375

سلام اینم یه سوال ایشالله خوشتون بیاد

----------


## jarvis

> 0 و2 ?





> صفر و مفی دو


جوابش صفر و منفی دوه
راه حل بزارید

----------


## Phenotype_2

به وضوح دو ریشه ساده معادله دیده میشه. x=2. و x=-2
واسه اینکه ریشه دو و منفی دو بشه ریشه مضافه، باید ی عامل ساده دیگه پیداکنی.
پس عبرات اول باید ی ریشه ساده دو و منفی دو داشته باشه اگه بخایم دو و منفی دو ریشه مضاعف باشن.

پس مقدار a=-2 ی ریشه مضاعف x=2 و x=-2رو بدست میده.
خود عبارت اول میتونه ریشه مصاعف x=0 داشته باشه اگه a=0 باشه

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام اینم یه سوال ایشالله خوشتون بیاد


خب a ریشه معادله ست پس توی معادله صدق میکنه. پس a2 -4a میشه  2. پس عبارتی ک دمبالشی ب صورت  2 منهای مجموع ریشه ها نوشته میشه. گزینه جیم.

سوال هم صحیح نیست. مساوی صفر بودنه معادله دوم کله بی معنیه. باید مساوی با صفرش رو حزف کنی

----------


## newpath

> جوابش صفر و منفی دوه
> راه حل بزارید


مشتق بگیر مساوی صفر قرار بده .. ایکس بدست اومده رو تو معادله اصلی بذار .. ریشه مضاعف یعنی هم خود معادله رو صفر کنه هم مشتقشو

----------


## broslee

> سلام اینم یه سوال ایشالله خوشتون بیاد


معادله ی x2-4x+4 اگه 6 تا ازش کم کنیم میشه صورت سوال.یعنی میشه6- 2(x-2)

که ریشه هاش میشه 2+ رادیکال شش
و دو منهای رادیکال شش

عبارت خواسته شده رو به صورت a(a-5  بنویسید ساده تره.

فرقی نداره آلفا رو دو+رادیکال شش بگیرید یا بتا. جواب میشه 2-

----------


## amin278

> سوال: 
> ببخشيد دوستان اين نرم افزار يا ورد يا هر چيزي كه بعضي از شما عزيزان براي جواب دادن رياضي و فيزيك استفاده ميكنين اسمش چيه ؟


از این سایت میتونید استفاده بکنید:
https://www.codecogs.com

----------


## broslee

ریاضیدان ها ببینم کی این سوال تولید داخل رو حل میکنه:
(سوال داغ و تازه ست.همین الان یهویی به ذهنم رسید.)

کدام گزینه ها یک گراف ساده اند؟

1.نقشه ی راه های ایران

2.نقشه ی تهران

3.ارتباط بین مانیتور کیس موس کیبرد و پریز برق

4.شبکه ی آبرسانی یک شهر

5.شبکه ی برق رسانی یک شهر

----------


## jarvis

> ریاضیدان ها ببینم کی این سوال تولید داخل رو حل میکنه:
> (سوال داغ و تازه ست.همین الان یهویی به ذهنم رسید.)
> 
> کدام گزینه ها یک گراف ساده اند؟
> 
> 1.نقشه ی راه های ایران
> 
> 2.نقشه ی تهران
> 
> ...


به داخه وه گراف نازانم!

----------


## newpath

نقشه شهرها . احتمالا گراف ساده باشه البته اگه بین هر دو شهر فقط یک راه در نظر بگیریم .. ولی اگه دو تا جاده باشه میشه گراف چند گانه ..
نقشه تهرانم احتمالا شبه گرافه .. چون به هر حال یه حلقه احتمالا به یه مکانی پیدا بشه توش .... 
ارتباط بین کیس و ... گراف ساده باید باشه .. البته اگه نخوایم وارد بحث مهندسیش بشیم و خیلی دقیق بگیم که همونطور که سیم از مانیتور به کیس میره به مانیتورم  دوباره یه مسیر ارتباطی هست .. که در اونصورت میتونه چند گانه باشه .. و اگه ارتباط کیس با خودشو در نظر بگیریم .. بخاطره پردازش داده میشه شبه گراف .. چون حلقه داره 
شبکه آبرسانی و توزیع برق یکم سخته .. چون هر مسیری انشعاب داره .. و ما تو مبحث گراف دبیرستان یال انشعاب دار نداشتیم

----------


## jarvis

دوستان دیگه (@, @siavash123, @broslee) پاسخ هارو قبلا گذاشتن و من فقط شکل نوشتاری و عددیشون رو میزارم تا اگه کسی از طریق عبارتهای توصیفی(!) نفهمید از این استفاده کنه. ممنون از همه دوستان؛ این تاپیک سنت حسنه ایه اگر قبل هر آزمون گذاشته بشه.

----------


## broslee

> نقشه شهرها . احتمالا گراف ساده باشه البته اگه بین هر دو شهر فقط یک راه در نظر بگیریم .. ولی اگه دو تا جاده باشه میشه گراف چند گانه .. نقشه تهرانم احتمالا شبه گرافه .. چون به هر حال یه حلقه احتمالا به یه مکانی پیدا بشه توش ....  ارتباط بین کیس و ... گراف ساده باید باشه .. البته اگه نخوایم وارد بحث مهندسیش بشیم و خیلی دقیق بگیم که همونطور که سیم از مانیتور به کیس میره به مانیتورم  دوباره یه مسیر ارتباطی هست .. که در اونصورت میتونه چند گانه باشه .. و اگه ارتباط کیس با خودشو در نظر بگیریم .. بخاطره پردازش داده میشه شبه گراف .. چون حلقه داره  شبکه آبرسانی و توزیع برق یکم سخته .. چون هر مسیری انشعاب داره .. و ما تو مبحث گراف دبیرستان یال انشعاب دار نداشتیم


  صحیح.
 تو آبرسانی اگه مسیر ها رو بدون انشعاب بگیریم(برای ساده شدن مسئله)باز هم گراف ساده نیست. چون آب فقط در یک جهت حرکت میکنه و جهتداره.)

  شبکه برق رسانی هم با فرض بالا : ساده است چون برق رفت و برگشتیه.و یک جهته نیست.البته دو تا سیم رو به عنوان دو مسیر نمیگیریم.  

درباره ی دوطرفه بودن برق اگه اشتباهه اصلاح بفرمایید.

----------


## newpath

> صحیح.
>  تو آبرسانی اگه مسیر ها رو بدون انشعاب بگیریم(برای ساده شدن مسئله)باز هم گراف ساده نیست. چون آب فقط در یک جهت حرکت میکنه و جهتداره.)
> 
>   شبکه برق رسانی هم با فرض مسیر بودن انشعاب : ساده است چون برق رفت و برگشتیه.و یک جهته نیست.البته دو تا سیم رو به عنوان دو مسیر نمیگیریم.  
> 
> درباره ی دوطرفه بودن برق اگه اشتباهه اصلاح بفرمایید.


نمیدونم این مطلب تو گرافها بوده یا نه .. متاسفانه دقیقا یادم نیست  ولی مگه گراف ها خودشون به ساده جهت دار و چندگانه جهت دار تقسیم نمیشدن ؟ احتمالا ساده جهت دار باشه !

----------


## broslee

> نمیدونم این مطلب تو گرافها بوده یا نه .. متاسفانه دقیقا یادم نیست  ولی مگه گراف ها خودشون به ساده جهت دار و چندگانه جهت دار تقسیم نمیشدن ؟ احتمالا ساده جهت دار باشه !


کتاب درسی میگه :

گرافی که هرکدوم از (طوقه - چندگانه - جهتدار) رو داشته باشه ساده نیست.

----------


## newpath

> کتاب درسی میگه :
> 
> گرافی که هرکدوم از (طوقه - چندگانه - جهتدار) رو داشته باشه ساده نیست.


همین الان سرچش کردم .. ولی خوب منبع اصلی کتاب درسیه 
https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DA%AF...AF%D8%A7%D8%B1

----------


## Qazale

> خواهشا زیر دیپلم حرف بزنید  منم بفهمم 
> 
> امادگی ازمون برا ریاضیاست یا برا تجربیا ؟؟؟
> اعتراض دارم


شما باید اول برید دقیق از روی جزوه یا درسنامه کتاب تست مفهوم رو بخونید و تست نمونه و مثال و...حل کنید،بعد بیاید سراغ این سوالات!بدون خوندن ک نمشه:-)فقط اعتماد ب نفس آدم میاد پایین :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Qazale

> سوال دوم دیروز غزاله که یکم مشکل داشت:
> فایل پیوست 44911





> 0 و2 ?





> صفر و مفی دو





> ریشه ایکس+- رادیکال 4 منهایه دو a





> جوابش صفر و منفی دوه
> راه حل بزارید


سلام!!!عذر خواهی از همه بابت سوالی ک معادله ش رو یادم رفته بود بنویسم :Yahoo (17): 
این چند وقت نت نداشتم؛الان پست رو ویرایش کردم :Yahoo (5): 
لطفا دوباره بخونید....جوابش هم میشه 1و1-(یک و منفی یک)--->گزینه3
اگر کسی باز سوالی داشت بپرسه البته من اوضاع اینترنتم خرابه شاید دیر جواب بدم.....بازم از همه معذرت میخوام :Yahoo (50):

----------


## jarvis

> سلام!!!عذر خواهی از همه بابت سوالی ک معادله ش رو یادم رفته بود بنویسم
> این چند وقت نت نداشتم؛الان پست رو ویرایش کردم
> لطفا دوباره بخونید....جوابش هم میشه 1و1-(یک و منفی یک)--->گزینه3
> اگر کسی باز سوالی داشت بپرسه البته من اوضاع اینترنتم خرابه شاید دیر جواب بدم.....بازم از همه معذرت میخوام


خواهرم به هیچ وجه 1 و1- درست نیست.

----------


## Qazale

ویرایش شده ی سوال رو خوندید؟همونجا تو صفحه اول ویرایشش کردم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## newpath

> ویرایش شده ی سوال رو خوندید؟همونجا تو صفحه اول ویرایشش کردم


خب شرط مماس بودن اینه که شیب خط تو اون نقطه صفر باشه ... اینم یعنی مشتقش تو اون نقطه صفره .. و چون گفته بر محور ایکس ها پس باید مقدار y هم صفر باشه .. ابتدا نقاطیو پیدا میکنیم که y درش صفر باشه بعد مشتق میگیری و مقدار آ رو حساب میکنی .. سه نقطه y درش صفره .. مشتق بگیر بررسی کن

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ویرایش شده ی سوال رو خوندید؟همونجا تو صفحه اول ویرایشش کردم


ابجی به این حرفا گوش نده. این عاقای دست بالای دست روشاش آواگادرویی هستن. کی حوصله داره مشتق بگیره... اونم مشتق حاصلضرب دو تابع درجه دو... بعدش بخای ساده ش هم بکنی. این کارو نکن. وگرنه مجبور میشه 20 دقیقه روی ی تست الاف بمونی تازه اگه ب جواب برسی... در حالی که حل این سوال بیشتر از ده ثاینه نباید باشه.

عامل دوم رو نگاه کن... آیکس دو منهای 4. ایکس دو منهی 4 دو ریشه  ساده داره که 2 و و منفی دو هستن. برای اینکه این دو ریشه ریشه مضاعف باشن باید ریشه عامل اول عبارت هم باشن. پس دو و منفی دو ریشه نیم ایکس بتوان دو بزافه a باید باشن. پس آ رو در میاریم منهای 2.
ی حالت دیگه اینکه خود نیم ایکس دو بزافه a ریشه مضاعف داشته باشه  که واضحه که وقتی ریشه مضاعف داره که aصفر باشه.

تمام. ن مشتقی ن چیزی.

بعدش اون عکسی ک میگی ویرایشش کردی کو؟ خب بجای اینکه هی بگی ویرایشش کردم ی بار دیگه توی پستت بزارش. عیبی داری بجای اینکه توی پستت بگی فلان جا رو ویرایش کردم برو ببیش توی پستت بزاریش؟

ویرایش پست: ظاهرن توان 2 ایکس توی عبارت اول ازافه بوده. خب عبارت اول ریشه مضاعف نداره. ولی اگه دو و منهای دو رو بزاریم توش برای A مقدار یک و منفی یک بدست میاریم. خلاص

----------


## Qazale

> خب شرط مماس بودن اینه که شیب خط تو اون نقطه صفر باشه ... اینم یعنی مشتقش تو اون نقطه صفره .. و چون گفته بر محور ایکس ها پس باید مقدار y هم صفر باشه .. ابتدا نقاطیو پیدا میکنیم که y درش صفر باشه بعد مشتق میگیری و مقدار آ رو حساب میکنی .. سه نقطه y درش صفره .. مشتق بگیر بررسی کن


مشتق نمی خواد که!کافیه هریک از دو پرانتز رو مساوی صفر قرار بدید،اول مقادیر xرو بدست بییارید از روx^2-4=0 که میشه2و-2بعد از معادله0.5x+a=0 مقادیر a رو بدست میاریم!1و-1!!!!!!!

----------


## newpath

> مشتق نمی خواد که!کافیه هریک از دو پرانتز رو مساوی صفر قرار بدید،اول نقادی xرو بدست بییارید از روx^2-4=0 که میشه2و-2بعد از معادله0.5x+a=0 مقادیر a رو بدست میاریم!1و-1!!!!!!!


خوب این نکات حفظیه کتابایه تستی که هیچ مفهومی درش نیس  :Yahoo (105):  اصلش ولی اونجوره

پ . ن : اصلشو یاد بگیر نکات تستیو بعد استفاده کن .. که گیر کردی حداقل روش اصلی یادت مونده باشه .. این روشا مثه روش کسرایه پیش ساخته شیمیه .. اعتبارشون هر سال میاد پایین

----------


## Qazale

> خوب این نکات حفظیه کتابایه تستی که هیچ مفهومی درش نیس  اصلش ولی اونجوره


من اینو خودم حل کردم....اصلا جواب تشریحی ندارم ازش!
به هر حال!خیلی ممنون،من با این سوال مشکلی نداشتم ولی انگار خیلی مشکل ساز شد :Yahoo (17):

----------


## newpath

> من اینو خودم حل کردم....اصلا جواب تشریحی ندارم ازش!
> به هر حال!خیلی ممنون،من با این سوال مشکلی نداشتم ولی انگار خیلی مشکل ساز شد


ریاضی فیزیک کلا هر روشی میخونی دلیلشم کامل بفهم ... تو کنکور مفهوم بدردت میخوره .. یه موقع سوال تغییر کرد گیر نکنی

----------


## jarvis

> من اینو خودم حل کردم....اصلا جواب تشریحی ندارم ازش!
> به هر حال!خیلی ممنون،من با این سوال مشکلی نداشتم ولی انگار خیلی مشکل ساز شد


پس سوال ویرایش شد! عجبا من با شرایط قبلی گفتم.
به هر حال موفق باشی؛ همونطور که بار ها گفتم به عدد آدما ها راه برای رسیدن به پاسخ هست ولی بعضی راه ها بهترن!

----------

